# Kontakt 4.2 Standalone ( host )



## chimuelo (Dec 23, 2010)

I have used Kontakt as a player mostly due to so many developers doing such a fine job, that I can just concentrate on performing.
I have another month off and have actually read the manual a couple of times but mostly for learning the basics.
But recently I thought I would try the new Convultion features in 4.2 and some new LASS IR's and find their qualtiy suprisingly good. Numericals' ER's are transparent and sound really good.
But as an old DSP guy I always prefer heavier scripting w/ a few sprinkled IR's and then have DSP effects.
Since I have to drag the IR's into the Convolution window, I was wondering if the script GuRu's here know if I can drag and drop my DSP effects there as well.
The Modular patches, effects, synths MIDI devices, and mixers are totally integratble in hosts like Cubase, Reaper and Live using it's XTC/VSTim mode.

So my question is can I do this in Kontakt 4.2 if there was some Script written..?
I have plenty of time to get it ready for 2011 afò  ò   “ÔÍ  ò   “ý  ò   “ýª  ò   ™m·  ò   ™n6  ò   ™w7  ò   ™w¿  ò   ¡_  ò   ¡_'  ò   ¢îI  ò   ¢îô  ò   §Ì  ò   §ð  ò   ¨O  ò   ¨Op  ò   ª{  ò   ª  ò   «'¿  ò   «'Þ  ò   «‡7  ò   «‡`  ò   ¬Õô  ò   ¬ÖF  ò   ­5  ò   ­I  ò   ­F`  ò   ­Ft  ò   ­F´  ò   ­Fè  ò   ­è   ò   ­èS  ò   ®Êd  ò   ¯H`  ò   ¯Hµ  ò   ´z¬  ò   ´zÓ  ò   ´¹Ô  ò   ´¹ê  ò   ´Á  ò   ´Áù  ò   ´íB  ò   ´ík  ò   ¶X  ò   ¶s  ò   ¸†H  ò   ¸†Q  ò   ¸˜	  ò   ¸˜-  ò   ¸£å  ò   ¸¤  ò   ¸¾|  ò   ¸¾ª


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 27, 2010)

Seems like that's out of reach for now, had to try though.

Here's another question.
Can I remove the AUX channels from my multis'..?
I have disabled them, but I will never use them.
It seems like there should be a way to remove these so I don't need to scroll left or right.

Thanks In Advance.


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 27, 2010)

Nope, you can't do that. Kontakt can only use its own effects. It's not a VST host in itself.

And nope, you can't delete auxes.


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks Cheif.
I shall see what latency I get using ReaRoute and Hosting Kontakt.'
But standalone using 4.2 is just incredibly Lean & Mean....


Happy New Year.


----------

